# Ge Washing Machine Problem!



## downtick (Jan 3, 2012)

My machine is 5 years old. Never a problem until now. Everything works fine until it gets to the spin cycle. The water drains out fine. I hear the motor or whatever, but no spinning! Every other cycle in the machine works perfectly. I can get it to spin if flip the switch back and forth for the load level from small, to med to large back and forth several times. After doing this, the spin cycle will kick in to gear and work fine. What does anyone think? Repair places such as sears want $129 just to come and look!


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

downtick said:


> My machine is 5 years old. Never a problem until now. Everything works fine until it gets to the spin cycle. The water drains out fine. I hear the motor or whatever, but no spinning! Every other cycle in the machine works perfectly. I can get it to spin if flip the switch back and forth for the load level from small, to med to large back and forth several times. After doing this, the spin cycle will kick in to gear and work fine. What does anyone think? Repair places such as sears want $129 just to come and look!


sounds like it may be a timer going bad.. that whats advances to the different cycles...


----------



## downtick (Jan 3, 2012)

after doing some more digging, do you think it could possibly be the water pressure level switch? I mean switching the load level switch back and forth gets the thing going, is that a possibility?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

downtick said:


> after doing some more digging, do you think it could possibly be the water pressure level switch? I mean switching the load level switch back and forth gets the thing going, is that a possibility?


 thats a possibility... if you can find it you can bypass it by unplugging the wires and connecting them togeother and try it....I don't think thats it because the machine would most likley spill water...


----------



## downtick (Jan 3, 2012)

yes, i see most people with this switch problem have an over flow issue. With me, it only happens when the spin cycle is suppose to kick in. I figured I would buy one of these switches on ebay new for $20 and give a try. It seems easy enough to remove and put the new one in. In any event, why would switching the load level switch back and forth kick the spin cycle into gear? This leads me to believe there may be a problem with this switch and possibly the timer as well, but I am not a plumber or any kind of repair tech.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

downtick said:


> yes, i see most people with this switch problem have an over flow issue. With me, it only happens when the spin cycle is suppose to kick in. I figured I would buy one of these switches on ebay new for $20 and give a try. It seems easy enough to remove and put the new one in. In any event, why would switching the load level switch back and forth kick the spin cycle into gear? This leads me to believe there may be a problem with this switch and possibly the timer as well, but I am not a plumber or any kind of repair tech.


 can you see the pressure switch..and can you bypass it before you buy one......as far as moving load switch back and forth....I think that to is controled by timer and could be allowing power to be interfering with normal switching


----------



## downtick (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know how to bypass it exactly. It scares me a little doing that, I figure for $20 I would give it a shot, a neighbor who has some background in appliance repair had a look at it and he is the one who told me first look at pressure switch, next look at timer.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

downtick said:


> I don't know how to bypass it exactly. It scares me a little doing that, I figure for $20 I would give it a shot, a neighbor who has some background in appliance repair had a look at it and he is the one who told me first look at pressure switch, next look at timer.


 fair enough you are doing exactly what we reccommend if you are not comfortable doing something "don't do it" do what your comfortable with...let us know...ben


----------



## acestarservices (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds as if you might have a shorted part or faulty timer. Do you have a model # so we can seewhat you are working with ?


----------



## downtick (Jan 3, 2012)

It is GE model number: WCSR2090D5WW

For now machine is working, somewhat. When it gets to spin cycle, I just flip the switch back and forth for water level and that will get it going. But I cannot continue this way.


----------



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

Take th front panel off of the washer. On the left side of the drum there is a thin clear hose that runs from the bottom of th drm up to the load size knob. Does the bottom of this hose look clogged? If so, you can pul it off and trim off an inch or so, reconnect it and try again. Either this hose is clogged or the knob for th load size is bad. Either way, be careful! This will eventualy cause the machine to continuously fill and eventually flood your house.


----------



## downtick (Jan 3, 2012)

If the hose were clogged though, would flipping the load switch around get the machine to spin? I will have a look at the hose for sure, but I am still leaning towards the switch or the timer. To me, it seems like something in this load switch is faulty and moving it back and forth corrects it for a moment to allow the timer to trigger the spin cycle, but what do i know...this is what it appears to me only.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

the water level switch will not fix your problem, that switch's purpose is to regulate the water level in the tub. If bad it can overfill, and or prevent the washer from agitating but has nothing to do with the spin cycle. I would have to guess that by messing with the switch you are just jarring something in the timer . Next time it acts up instead of messing with the water level switch push in and pull out on the timer knob and I'll bet you get the same results.


----------



## downtick (Jan 3, 2012)

i will try that. I bought a switch for only $20 shipped. I will give it a try, nothing to loose. If that does not work, I will get a new timer. I found them for under $70. I never replaced one before, but I watched some youtube videos on doing it with a GE washer and it looks quite easy, for both of them!


----------



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

There are 3 things that will stop this model from spinning; a bad timer, a bad lid switch or a bad vacuum switch/line (load size selector).


----------



## downtick (Jan 3, 2012)

.....


----------



## downtick (Jan 3, 2012)

It would never spin on the spin cycle, until now. Now I cannot get it to NOT spin, it is working as designed. I think my flipping that load selector switch back and forth so fast, so many times may have done something somewhere. I guess I will just wait for the problem to re-appear before replacing any parts. So strange, I could not get it to work unless I flipped the selector back and forth about 10 times, now no more issues.


----------



## SearsCares (Aug 25, 2011)

Dear downtick,
I am sorry to read that you have been having issues with your washing machine. This is a much needed appliance and it is understandable if this caused any frustrations. My name is Stephanie and I am with the Sears Social Media Escalations team. I did see that you mentioned a visit from Sears would be $129. I am wondering if this price included more than just an initial visit. I am hoping your machine is now working, however If it is not we would like to see if we can assist with the repair and help out with the cost that was a concern for you. At your convenience, please contact our office via email at [email protected] so you don’t have to continue to be frustrated by this. In the email, please provide a contact phone number and the phone number the washing machine was purchased under (if different than the contact phone number) and we will call you directly. Also, in your email, please provide the screen name downtick for reference to your issue, and we do look forward to talking to you soon.
Thank you,
Stephanie L.
Social Media Moderator
Sears Social Media Support


----------



## SearsCares (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for considering Sears.

Thank you,

Stephanie L.
Social Media Moderator
Sears Social Media Support


----------

